# Am I welcome here...?



## naturalstudio

Hi Guys and Girls,

A few people have invited me over to this forum after seeing a couple of my recent posts on NorthernSounds. Before I start posting anything here, I'd appreciate it if you took a look at what I said on these two posts on NorthernSounds and let me know if you think I'd be free to say what I want here...

http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35029 (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... hp?t=35029)

http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35079 (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... hp?t=35079)

Cheers,

Douglas.

PS - I don't really like to rock the boat, but I don't mind speaking my mind.


----------



## José Herring

As I've been recently ban from NS I can't read your post.

But, I will say that this forum is very open and has some rules that are mildly and Kindly enforced. Nobody here gets too out of hand because we appreciate the honest efforts by the administrators and moderators to keep things non-abusive without the need of coming down hard on anybody.

You're always welcome here and many members speak their mind. The line only gets drawn at being offensive and abusive to other members.

Welcome!

Jose


----------



## Dr.Quest

Douglas, I read what you said at NS and wanted to contact you and tell you about this forum. Glad you found it. Your work should be appreciated here.
J


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Ey Douglas,

Sorry to hear what happened but welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Hans Adamson

Hey Douglas,

Welcome to VI Control!!

Frederick Russ who owns this forum has never enforced any rules that requires advertising. Maybe he can let us know how he feels about these things. 

I'm looking forward to hear more about thoose drums!


----------



## naturalstudio

[quote:0c96abf79f="Hans Adamson"]Hey Douglas,

Welcome to VI Control!!

Frederick Russ who owns th  < @öúä»¾#    E°ùG513e4ba3 1189746204741fc368b492.png < @öúå»½#  
´ùG4777fd67 5528997994509cccc6dffb.jpg ;@÷úæ»½#  — äÄùG43310869 95568495647a620a577cbd.jpg  Àÿúç»½#  ¤ lÇùG43b73e7d    < @öúè»½#  j  7ÚùG79d29e69 74300204946ba8b8031d01.jpg < @öúé»¾#   B  ýùG18c91e63 3242232


----------



## synergy543

naturalstudio said:


> I'll hold my horses until I find out exacly what the deal is on this forum. But I do kind of feel like I've joined the dark side... 8)


Hi Douglas,

Glad you made it over here. Welcome aboard.

I'm just speaking as a member here - I'm not a moderator or anything...
This forum is not about the dark side - more of a bright side with tolerance and respect. It really has lived up to its motto of "musicians helping musicians". I think you'll find it a most interesting and lively group.

What I find most interesting about this board is how smooth its running without the fear tactitics of a heavy-handed moderation that so many boards and lists seem to have. I really admire Frederick's fresh and welcome new approach an it appears to be working quite well.

Gregory D. Moore


----------



## Evan Gamble

its mainly because it isnt run by developers :o


----------



## SoundEngine.com

You are also welcome to post one product announcement in the Soundware Forum every thirty days for free at Sonikmatter, which hosts 11,000 Logic Audio, Ableton Live, and Kurzweil users.

http://community.sonikmatter.com/forums/

Regards,

--SCP


----------



## naturalstudio

SoundEngine.com said:


> every thirty days for free


That's a good idea.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Welcome to Scott as well. I didn't know that such a Logic VIP was in our midst!

Now as for banning, Douglas, you should know that this is a very relaxed place. Nothing will happen to you and your posts as long as... you don't put the letter e before i after p. You've been warned. Oh, and you should have the utmost respect for bald people and those who chose to have a mountain as their avatar backdrop.

Carry on. :twisted:


----------



## Frederick Russ

Hey Douglas,

Thanks for offering the NS kit - its great. Since you were first prone to offer the community free kits for download we can overlook a few announcements here and there. _If it gets too frequent however I may insist that you consider placing a banner ad to continue_ - if you look at our rates, we're _very reasonable_ - one may even deduct that we're not in this for the money, but simply to cover the bandwidth - and that deduction will be correct.

By the way - welcome to VI man! It's nice having another developer here. Check out the forums and have some fun here.

Thanks,


----------



## Craig Sharmat

peither ei missed something or pei should be banned.

welcome to VI!


----------



## Hans Adamson

Hello SCP,

I read your guidelines for commercial vendors over at SonikMatter. I was impressed by the thought-out and fair rules and advice you present to commercial vendors!!

Have you had any big controversies at SonikMatter where software producers or moderators and members get into over-heated debate?

(This message has been scanned and is free from any words containing PEI)


----------



## elith

Welcome to VI Douglas. :D


----------



## SoundEngine.com

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Welcome to Scott as well. I didn't know that such a Logic VIP was in our midst!



Heck yeah - I'm a SENIOR member now - 21 posts!



--SCP


----------



## Buckles

Welcome Doug!

Was it your site that used to have a free soundfont of a bass guitar? I know the sample is called NS_Bass...so Im guessing right?

I use that sample all the time...its the only sampled bass that I can seem to get to work in a mix, without having to record a real bass! I noticed its not on your website any longer; a bit of a shame 

-s


----------



## SoundEngine.com

Hans Adamson said:


> Have you had any big controversies at SonikMatter where software producers or moderators and members get into over-heated debate?



Only the Donnie controversy, which is completely documented and preserved in its own thread. We're not too big on deleting posts or threads where disagreements occur. The only threads we've been known to delete are those that involve piracy - either of soundware or applications.

--SCP


----------



## Frederick Russ

SoundEngine.com said:


> We're not too big on deleting posts or threads where disagreements occur. The only threads we've been known to delete are those that involve piracy - either of soundware or applications.
> 
> --SCP



I like your style man - we think very much alike on these matters. Kudos.


----------



## naturalstudio

Thanks for all your replies, guys.

I'll definitely be sticking around - it seems like a liberal place here.

A few people have asked about the drums, so I'll start up a post about that soon.

With regards to the j-bass - yeah, that was naturalstudio. I recently redesigned the site and took down the j-bass as I didn't feel it was up to the standard of the other instruments. I plan on doing another free bass in the near future to replace it.

Cheers,

Douglas.


----------



## José Herring

I say as long as he's offering tons of free stuff let him go for it. :D


----------



## Frederick Russ

josejherring said:


> I say as long as he's offering tons of free stuff let him go for it. :D



Spoken like a true VI'te


----------



## synergy543

josejherring said:


> I say as long as he's offering tons of free stuff let him go for it. :D


But if he doesn't deliver the goods?.....

Shall we have Angelino or Frankie take care of him? Tough decision guys. :wink:


----------



## evaclear

josejherring said:


> I say as long as he's offering tons of free stuff let him go for it. :D



Yes, a free little something or other every 30 days is required here :lol: 

Welcome!


----------



## naturalstudio

Frederick Russ said:


> Thanks for offering the NS kit - its great. Since you were first prone to offer the community free kits for download we can overlook a few announcements here and there. _If it gets too frequent however I may insist that you consider placing a banner ad to continue_ - if you look at our rates, we're _very reasonable_ - one may even deduct that we're not in this for the money, but simply to cover the bandwidth - and that deduction will be correct.
> 
> By the way - welcome to VI man! It's nice having another developer here. Check out the forums and have some fun here.


Thanks for your support, and it's nice to see that you actually publish your advertising rates for everyone to see.

I don't plan on advertising, per se, as I've always found word of mouth to be more than enough. naturalstudio has an enthusiastic user base and, more often than not, someone else seems to do the advertising for me!

Rest assured, I won't be spamming this board with heaps of promo. In fact, I don't tend to write on forums all that much (I'm more of a lurker). I just add the odd post when I think I have something useful to say.

Cheers,

Douglas.


----------



## Fatnurse

HHHHEEEEEYYYY!
Its the drumkit dude! Doug your more than welcome, youve made a lot of people happy with that kit :D :D

cheers

matt


----------



## Fatnurse

And ive just preordered the full ns kit now! I didnt know you were releasing a proper bad ass one, but ive been using the free ones for ages now.

What formats will it come in? i know halion but i use exs24 so will that be included or will it be soundfont(as that works in exs24) ?

cheers

matt


----------



## Hans Adamson

Douglas,

Could you post some links to demos of the new kit?

Thanks.


----------



## naturalstudio

HALion is the official release format, but the hope is that users and myself will develop patches for other formats.

I'll start a dedicated post soon giving some more information about the kit. In the meantime (and since you asekd), you can check out a couple of demos here:

http://www.naturalstudio.co.uk/ns_kit7demos.html


----------



## José Herring

Hey man,

At the time you joined here I couldn't read your post at NSS. Now I have a new computer(and a new IP address) and I jotted over there after all these months to find out what the hubbub was all about.

Tons of admiration for your position and I respect the idea of a person who sells his wares with the right idea in mind.

Jose


----------

